# Hi, Honey. I'm Home!



## mish (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hair-Raising Find in House's Floorboards*

For all of you who have been a little jumpy when there is a stray bee or two on loose in your house, this story is for you. A Tulsa, Oklahoma family has found some 20,000 honey bees under the floorboards of their 1930s-era home. 

Several hives have been found under the floorboards of the second story. And these are no ordinary hives. They are about six inches thick and extend several feet! *Here's the kicker: *Because the home is in a historic district, the bee removal must follow strict preservation guidelines to the letter. Read: They can't just rip up the floorboards, remove the bees, and be done with it. Instead, a modified vacuum cleaner will be used to suck the bees out through a tube and deposit them in a sealed container, reports AP. The bees will then be moved to an apiary, where their honey will be harvested. The family has not yet received an estimate of how much this little procedure will cost.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 1, 2005)

I am glad it's not MY house... Poor people! I hope they can afford it all...


----------



## Alix (Jun 1, 2005)

whoa.


----------



## middie (Jun 1, 2005)

yeah okay that would scare the bee-jesus out of me.


----------



## mish (Jun 1, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> yeah okay that would scare the bee-jesus out of me.


 
 Middie. Bee afraid. Bee very afraid.  

Didn't anyone wonder what the BUZZ was all about???


----------



## middie (Jun 1, 2005)

un-bee-lievable lol


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 1, 2005)

The costs of removing the bees just sting me!


----------



## mish (Jun 1, 2005)

Bee Happy.  Don't worry.  This story just begs for Bee humor


----------



## kadesma (Jun 1, 2005)

They need to tell the Historical district to  BEE quiet   

kadesma


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 1, 2005)

The funny thing is, I used to live in Tulsa.  I've probably driven past that particular house, as I was always roaming around the older neighborhoods looking for a good, "old", spot to use my metal detector


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 2, 2005)

Bee glad, you didn't get stung.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2005)

i wonder if shakespear had an apiary?


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 3, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i wonder if shakespear had an apiary?


Wasn't it Shakespeare who wrote, "To bee or not to bee...?"

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Jun 3, 2005)

oh good one barbara !!!!! lol


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks Middie!

 Barbara


----------

